# Could not find the root block device in

## kab18

После установки системы по этому гайду загрузчик GRUB2 выдает такую ошибку. Я так понял он не может найти или корневой каталог или сам жесткий диск. Систему саму устанавливаю в виртуальную машину VMware Workstation 12 Player. Ядро ручной сборки- поддержка ext4, SCSI включена. Разметка разделов gpt. Создавал 2 раздела: sda1- под GRUB (2 мб) и корневой (он же и загрузочный) sda2. Вид fstab:

/dev/sda2        /                         ext4    noatime                        0 1

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto       noauto,user          0 0

Пытался решить проблему прописав GRUB_DEVICE=/dev/sda2 в /etc/default/grub. Но судя по всему, на этот раз перенерничав, включил в ядре какие то ненужные флаги, в результате уже получив другую ошибку. Как при помощи livecd осуществлять вход в уже установленную систему, чтобы редактировать в ней файлы настроек, а не переустанавливать всю систему заново, чтобы попытаться применить какие то другие настройки? Например я уже установил систему и ее не может загрузить GRUB2,как при помощи livecd отредактировать файл /etc/default/grub и сгенерировать новый grub.cfg не переустанавливая всю систему? Ну и по поводу самой ошибки: как заставить GRUB2 обнаружать корневой каталог или жесткий диск.

----------

## kab18

Установил ядро с помощью genkernel и система запустилась. Значит проблема в неправильной настройке ядра при ручной сборке. Как я уже говорил поддержка ext4 и SCSI включена автоматически. Какие еще настройки могут давать  ошибку Could not find the root block device in ?

----------

## kab18

Решение:

Device drivers ---> 

    [*] Fusion MPT device support --->

          [*] Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI

----------

